# What RVC (rear view camera) did anyone install for their RNS510 on the CC?



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a 2009 CC that had a very basic oem radio and 9w2 bluetooth. I upgraded to the RCD510 and the 9w7 but came across a great deal for an RNS510 version F. I am looking to install a rear view camera. I really like the OEM emblem flip but have only found one for about $500 on cars-equipment.com from over seas. Anyone have any input? I have parking sensors so probably don't need the high line version with the moving lines but don't want to put in some cheap camera with a bad image. Thanks guys. Been looking around for a few days but wanted to see if anyone with the CC has a specific recommendation. 

Thanks everyone and have a good monday! :wave:


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Just recently bought this:
http://www.carsystems.pl/vw-rear-emblem-camera-kit-retrofit-passat-b6-b7-cc,id237.html
They shipped immediately via UPS, and it got to me in 5 days (albeit it only had to travel from Poland to Ireland). That's about the price of them im afraid. (car-equiptment.com even look cheaper... :banghead

Havnt installed it yet, but planning on doing it some weekend, following a guide from here or this pdf

No reason to get the highline unless you really want the guide lines that match up to your steering wheel, but with reversing sensors you're probably well covered. 

I didnt splash out on the highline version because of a few reasons. 1 money. 2 I dont have any problem reversing around corners or objects. 3 I just want to be able to see how far away i am from something (I dont like how the sensors look on the bumper, I wanted something seamless.), and if im going to hit something I didnt see.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

I haven't got round to buying the camera yet and I'm not even sure if I will but I seen a control module for the camera plus system on eBay and so I bid £40 for it and ended up getting it for £2.20 Guess I'm going to have to get a camera now


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

ColumbusCC said:


> I have a 2009 CC that had a very basic oem radio and 9w2 bluetooth. I upgraded to the RCD510 and the 9w7 but came across a great deal for an RNS510 version F. I am looking to install a rear view camera. I really like the OEM emblem flip but have only found one for about $500 on cars-equipment.com from over seas. Anyone have any input? I have parking sensors so probably don't need the high line version with the moving lines but don't want to put in some cheap camera with a bad image. Thanks guys. Been looking around for a few days but wanted to see if anyone with the CC has a specific recommendation.
> 
> Thanks everyone and have a good monday! :wave:


A few months ago, I bought and installed this camera system for my Eos, RNS510. Since I also have bumper sensors, I have the ability to use all 3 options pictured.

Nice system for only $93 and it works perfectly. Also, the seller's service is fantastic. Every time I had a question, it was answered within hours and sometimes within minutes.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RGB-Parking...r_View_Monitors_Cams_Kits&hash=item27d28d5cda


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback guys! I'm stuck between doing an OEM one from a store on here or just go with an aftermarket with the 26 pin harness. I definitely don't need the high line with the turning lines or anything. But I want to make sure it's something that doesn't look cheap and looks factory. I'll keep looking and order something in the next day or two. Thanks again for all the insight so far.


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Just recently bought this:
> http://www.carsystems.pl/vw-rear-emblem-camera-kit-retrofit-passat-b6-b7-cc,id237.html
> They shipped immediately via UPS, and it got to me in 5 days (albeit it only had to travel from Poland to Ireland). That's about the price of them im afraid. (car-equiptment.com even look cheaper... :banghead
> 
> ...


This is cool - do you know of anything like this I can find in the states that works with a manual?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Shobhz said:


> This is cool - do you know of anything like this I can find in the states that works with a manual?


The type of transmission you have has nothing to do with whether you can have a back up camera or not.

One has nothing to do with the other.

It is all about the kind of radio you have.

If your OEM radio has a touch screen, you can install a back up camera and it will work.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> The type of transmission you have has nothing to do with whether you can have a back up camera or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Slight correction here. Your radio needs to have 26pin connector in the back. In US market this is only available on RNS 510 And RNS 315 units. US RCD 510 is touch but does not have 26pin connector for backup camera (other markets yes but also optional)





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> Slight correction here. Your radio needs to have 26pin connector in the back. In US market this is only available on RNS 510 And RNS 315 units. US RCD 510 is touch but does not have 26pin connector for backup camera (other markets yes but also optional)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do I check if I have a 26 pin connector?

I have a 2012 Sport MT if that helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Shobhz said:


> How do I check if I have a 26 pin connector?
> 
> I have a 2012 Sport MT if that helps
> 
> ...


What kind of radio do you have? Touch screen with nav or without nav? If it's without nav then it will not have the 26PIN connector unless it's the brand new 2014 model of the RCD510 or one from over seas.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Slight correction here. Your radio needs to have 26pin connector in the back. In US market this is only available on RNS 510 And RNS 315 units. US RCD 510 is touch but does not have 26pin connector for backup camera (other markets yes but also optional)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I had forgotten that the older RCD radios don't work.


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

ColumbusCC said:


> What kind of radio do you have? Touch screen with nav or without nav? If it's without nav then it will not have the 26PIN connector unless it's the brand new 2014 model of the RCD510 or one from over seas.


It's touch screen without nav. So I guess I'm SOL :banghead:


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah, I got a good deal on an RNS510 so I bought it on here, so waiting for it to arrive i think tomorrow. I just ordered an OEM flip camera with oem harness from Peter at Network Express on here, figured you get what you pay for and wanted to keep it OEM.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

ColumbusCC said:


> Yeah, I got a good deal on an RNS510 so I bought it on here, so waiting for it to arrive i think tomorrow. I just ordered an OEM flip camera with oem harness from Peter at Network Express on here, figured you get what you pay for and wanted to keep it OEM.


The RNS510 is a great unit for Nav and Back up. You will definitely like it. I installed one in my Eos a couple of years ago and really like the large screen for both of those funcitons. My current CC has the RNS315 which is nice but the larger screen of the 510 is a bit nicer.

And, yes, you will definitely get what you pay for. The flip emblem camera is a very neat and clean set up. However, it will not perform any better as a back up camera than my $93 unit, plus my camera is so covert, that it is almost invisible.

Have fun with the install. If you are like me, that is the best part of doing modifications. I enjoy the journey more than the destination.  Love the feeling of accomplishment.:thumbup:

By the way, I'm not sure if I ever mentioned this to you or not, but I used to live south of you in Athens where my office was located. I was a District Manager for a very large Insurance company with agents and Assistant Managers from Lancaster all the way down to the W. Virginia state line.

Except for the intense humidity, I believe that was one of the prettiest places I have ever lived. The hills full of White Pine and living in the middle of the Wayne National Forest was quite an experience for the 7 years that I was there. Plus, the people were fantastic. 

And, Columbus was one of the best places in the country to shop. It seems as though all the newest products are introduced in Columbus including everything from food to furniture due to it being the most central part of the United States as far as population is concerned. It is considered a great place for companies to test the market for their products. Since it was only 60 miles to our north, the ride was a short one to do major shopping a couple times per month.

In the winter, Athens gets the rain, Columbus gets the snow.

In the summer, Athens gets the rain, Columbus gets the sun.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Just wanted to post an update to this thread since I installed the $93 camera that DavidPaul has mentioned.
Would like to thank DavidPaul as well for contributing to this forums and being a really helpful guy.

My install was easier then expected, i was a bit scared to do this project but really if you take your time its really not that hard. it was my first time attempting something like this, and I must say the job I've done is flawless, as no cable can be seen anywhere. I have some pictures below, sorry for the bad quality. If anyone wants better shots I can provide that as well.
The whole job took me maybe 3-4 hours but I had a friend helping. I would leave 4-6 hours for this maybe if you are doing it all om your own.

Only place you can see the camera is by the license plate which I don't really think its a big deal. It's a nice upgrade for the price, but if you have the cash the OEM solution is a little cleaner and cooler. Still this mod is almost 5x less the what the OEM option would have cost.

I ran all the wires to my fuse box (which may be different from what other people may have done) and I hooked the +12V and backup light wires to the backup light fuse (fuse #29 I believe), and the ground just to a screw in the fuse box, worked perfectly fine this way.




image upload


imgupload


free image hosting


image sharing sites


upload image online


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

milan187 said:


> Just wanted to post an update to this thread since I installed the $93 camera that DavidPaul has mentioned.
> Would like to thank DavidPaul as well for contributing to this forums and being a really helpful guy.
> 
> My install was easier then expected, i was a bit scared to do this project but really if you take your time its really not that hard. it was my first time attempting something like this, and I must say the job I've done is flawless, as no cable can be seen anywhere. I have some pictures below, sorry for the bad quality. If anyone wants better shots I can provide that as well.
> ...


Very nice project.

Congratulations on your first of many to come.


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

An update of my own on this.

Installed mine this weekend, mostly following this guide:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...C-Retrofit&p=80812210&viewfull=1#post80812210



Old:








New:









Some of the process:
























Had to be done:








Lazy man's fuse wiring

























Reward:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Black_Knight87 said:


> An update of my own on this.
> 
> Installed mine this weekend, mostly following this guide:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...C-Retrofit&p=80812210&viewfull=1#post80812210
> ...


I guess if you intend to keep your CC for the rest of your life :laugh:, this is a great mod. Most of us will not. 

However, for many of us who just want a back up camera that works as well as yours at a much, much lower cost, the original poster wins. :laugh:

Quite frankly, when it comes to trade in or resale value time, the only thing that will matter is, do you have a back up camera?

If you spent $100 or $500, it really will not matter. 

I must admit that your camera is definitely the most stealth. But, I will guess that in the end, it will not matter. Is yours more efficient?

The bottom line is; 

Does the vehicle you eventually intend to trade/sell/give away/ or throw away/ have a working back up camera?


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> I guess if you intend to keep your CC for the rest of your life :laugh:, this is a great mod. Most of us will not.
> 
> However, for many of us who just want a back up camera that works as well as yours at a much, much lower cost, the original poster wins. :laugh:
> 
> ...


That's not how I decide what mods I do. I do them for myself, not to profit when it comes to selling, and frankly if that was the case, I wouldnt mod a single thing. Cars are called money pits for a reason. 
Secondly, I want the car to remain OEM, clean, sleek, refined, and stylishly finished. I don't like custom alloys, or worse, those bentley alloys ive seen some put on. I don't like chinese touch screen head units, or silly boost gauges. 

I dont plan on keeping the car for the rest of my life, but ill certainly have it for a few years more. Unlike the typical credit happy ethos of the US, I don't owe a penny on my CC, so its nice to be able to add to it, yet keep it looking factory fitted.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

> Unlike the typical credit happy ethos of the US, I don't owe a penny on my CC, so its nice to be able to add to it, yet keep it looking factory fitted.


 Amen! 

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Black_Knight87 said:


> That's not how I decide what mods I do. I do them for myself, not to profit when it comes to selling, and frankly if that was the case, I wouldnt mod a single thing. Cars are called money pits for a reason.
> Secondly, I want the car to remain OEM, clean, sleek, refined, and stylishly finished. I don't like custom alloys, or worse, those bentley alloys ive seen some put on. I don't like chinese touch screen head units, or silly boost gauges.
> 
> I dont plan on keeping the car for the rest of my life, but ill certainly have it for a few years more. Unlike the typical credit happy ethos of the US, I don't owe a penny on my CC, so its nice to be able to add to it, yet keep it looking factory fitted.


Good job on the OEM setup. Nothing beats it.

However for me I could not justify $500+ for a backup camera, when there is so much more that can be done for that price.
I do agree with you on some silly mods though.


----------



## Mohamedd N N (Dec 29, 2013)

Black_Knight87 said:


> That's not how I decide what mods I do. I do them for myself, not to profit when it comes to selling, and frankly if that was the case, I wouldnt mod a single thing. Cars are called money pits for a reason.
> Secondly, I want the car to remain OEM, clean, sleek, refined, and stylishly finished. I don't like custom alloys, or worse, those bentley alloys ive seen some put on. I don't like chinese touch screen head units, or silly boost gauges.
> 
> I dont plan on keeping the car for the rest of my life, but ill certainly have it for a few years more. Unlike the typical credit happy ethos of the US, I don't owe a penny on my CC, so its nice to be able to add to it, yet keep it looking factory fitted.


+1 i couldn't agree more!


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

Great job on the install. Just wondering, what was the connector you had to cut off? I remember using a DIY guide that said to cut something off, but I never did and it still works fine.


----------



## almasVW (Mar 7, 2014)

*Emblem rear view camera installation for Passat cc 2011 sport*

recently i bought an emblem backup camera for my cc 2011 sport. 

does anyone know how to connect the red wire into fuse box? and there are 4 wires for tail reverse light such as 1,2,3,4. which wire is correct one?

if someone has installation pictures, please share for me? thank you for reading~~~


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

almasVW said:


> recently i bought an emblem backup camera for my cc 2011 sport.
> 
> does anyone know how to connect the red wire into fuse box? and there are 4 wires for tail reverse light such as 1,2,3,4. which wire is correct one?
> 
> if someone has installation pictures, please share for me? thank you for reading~~~


I added mine to the fuse board using an "add-a-fuse" plug. Connect the red wire into it, solder them together, put your 15 amp fuse in find a space on your fuse board to push it into.

As for the reversing light wire. This guide points it out as pin 3: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...C-Retrofit&p=80812210&viewfull=1#post80812210
Though in my write up I said pin 2. I honestly cant remember. Use a multimeter and check which gets power when you put the car in reverse (easy in a manual car - car off, gear in reverse, no idea in a auto). NOTE!!! The trunk must be closed or the reversing lights wont work, and you'll get 0 volts on all wires.


----------

